# ****Betta Art****



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Tried my hand at non-digital the other day. What do you think?? ;-)

They are of My CT Betta Merlin (who's missing some of his tail "spikes" from a run-in I had with fungus a while back)

My VT Betta Tesla, who had bitten off his caudal fin while at the store. He passed away the other day.

And the last is of my brother's Betta Brisinger.

I think I'll do some of my females too, and post them later.

























Enjoy! ~Saphira


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very pretty!
Sip Tesla


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you!

Please pardon my terrible handwriting! xD


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

I love the expressions on their faces! Nicely done.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I could've sworn I commented here, guess not:
They're squeedorable!!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you!

That's my word of the day: squeedorable :lol:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

good job on them all, Tesla is my favorite but they are all good but i like the color most on the Tesla

sorry he passed away


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you. Tesla's my favorite too. I added the most detail to him.. Merlin's fins were hard to draw and look a bit sloppy.


----------

